# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  बढ़ जाये शुगर तो ऐसे कर सकते है काबू

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज के प्रभाव मरीजों पर बहुत अलग-अलग होते हैं, डायबिटीज के नकारात्मक प्रभावों को कम किया जा सकें इसके लिए डायबिटीज के मरीज़ को इंसुलिन दिया जाता है। क्या आप जानते हैं यदि आपकी डायबिटीज कंट्रोल में नहीं होगी तो आप कई बीमारियों का शिकार हो सकते हैं।  डायबिटीज एक खतरनाक रोग है जो मरीज को धीरे धीरे अपनी आगोश में लेता जाता है और अगर मरीज ने अपना शुगर लेवल कम नहीं किया तो यह रोग उस पर अपना शिकंजा कसता जाता है और एक दिन मरीज दिल के दौरे या स्ट्रोक या लकवा या अंधेपन का शिकार हो जाता है। इसलिए समय रहते इसका उपचार जरुरी है। आइये जानते हैं कि इसके उपचार स्वरुप क्या क्या किया जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसे करे शुगर पर नियंत्रण :-*डायबिटीज को मुख्यतः तीन तरीकों से नियंत्रित किया जाता है या यूं कहिये कि इसका उपचार किया जाता है जिनमें इंसुलिन, व्यायाम एवं खान-पान की मुख्य भूमिका होती है। अगर व्यायाम करने से एवं आहार-विहार पर नियंत्रण रखने से भी ब्लड शुगर लेवल कम नहीं होता तो दवाइयों का सहारा लिया जाता है। अगर दवाइयां भी शुगर लेवल को कम करने में बेअसर दिखाई देने लगती हैं तो मरीज को इंसुलिन दिया जाता है।
लेकिन गर्भवती महिलाओं को अथवा स्तनपान करवाने वाली महिलाओं को अगर जेसटेस्नल डायबिटीज हो गई है तो उन्हें एक्*सरसाइज अथवा आहार पर नियंत्रण करके या इंसुलिन थेरेपी के जरिये ब्लड शुगर को कम किया जाना चाहिए। उन्हें किसी भी तरह की डायबिटीज की दवाई नहीं खिलाई जाती है। आइए जानें डायबिटीज के मरीज को किस तरह की दवाइयां दी जाती हैं? पर डॉक्टर की सलाह ले

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*इंसुलिन का उपयोग :-*वाणिज्यिक तरीके से तैयार किये गए इंसुलिन के मिश्रण मधुमेह पर तत्काल नियंत्रण लगाने में प्रभावकारी होता है। इन्सान का सिंथेटिक इंसुलिन सिर्फ एक प्रकार का ऐसा इंसुलिन है जो अभी सिर्फ संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका में उपलब्ध है। अतीत में इस्तेमाल किये जाने वाले पशु व्युत्पन्न के किस्मों से प्राप्त इंसुलिन की तुलना में इनसे कम एलर्जी होने संभावना रहती है। इंसुलिन के विभिन्न प्रकार उपलब्ध रहते हैं जो इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि मरीज की स्थिति क्या है और उसे किस प्रकार का मधुमेह है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है इंसुलिन के इस्तेमाल करने के तरीके :-*इंसुलिन के विभिन्न प्रकार उपलब्ध रहते हैं जो इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि मरीज की स्थिति क्या है और उसे किस प्रकार का मधुमेह है। इंसुलिन को अक्सर इंजेक्सन के रूप में लिया जाता है। इसका इंजेक्सन त्वचा के ठीक नीचे लिया जाता है। इंसुलिन मुंह के जरिये लेने की बजाये इंजेक्सन द्वारा इसलिए लिया जाता है क्योंकि जब इंसुलिन मुंह के द्वारा पेट में पहुंचता है तो रक्त में मिलने के पहले हीं लीवर द्वारा यह नष्ट हो जाता है जिससे इसका फायदा मरीज को नहीं मिल पाता।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*खान पान से करे इलाज :-*डायबिटीज में चीनी, घी, वसा वाले खाद्य पदार्थ न के बराबर खाए जाते हैं। फाइबर युक्त खाद्य पदार्थ तथा प्रोटीन से भरपूर खाद्य पदार्थ खाया जाता है। हरी सब्जियों का रोजाना भरपूर मात्रा में सेवन किया जाता है।
नारियल तेल के बारे में शोधकर्ताओं ने पता लगाया है कि यह डायबिटीज के मरीजों को बहुत लाभ पहुंचाता है। यह ब्लड शुगर लेवल को कम करता है। इंसुलिन के बिना हीं मरीज की कोशिकाओं तक ग्लूकोज पहुंचाता है और कोशिकाओं का पोषण करता है जिससे मधुमेह के मरीज को कमजोरी नहीं आती। नारियल तेल न सिर्फ ब्लड शुगर लेवल को कम करता है बल्कि यह मधुमेह की बीमारी को ठीक करने में भी अहम् भूमिका निभाता है। अतः दावा के साथ साथ मधुमेह के इलाज के तौर पर शुद्ध नारियल तेल का भी सेवन किया करें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*व्यायाम करे :-*ये तो सब से कारगर और पुराना इलाज है मधुमेह का मरीज चाहे जितनी भी दवाइयां खाता रहे, उसे तब तक कोई खास फायदा नहीं होने वाला जब तक वह व्यायाम नहीं करता। मधुमेह के मरीज को रोजाना आधा घंटा व्यायाम करना चाहिए; इसके लिए वह चाहे जिम जाये या डांस करे या पैदल चले या कुछ और करे। व्यायाम ब्लड शुगर लेवल को कम करने में अहम भूमिका निभाता है और आपको अनेक रोगों से बचाता है। तो रोज करे स्वस्थ रहे |

----------

